# Hi all from Graveyard Calling Horror Records



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello! My name is Tommy, i've recently started a horror/halloween-themed record label. This seems like a great forum, i'm hoping to learn a few things and to make some contacts within the haunt industry :jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I love me some records!!!!! Welcome to the forum, Tommy. I just checked out your Bandcamp page - great stuff!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi there....and Welcome to HF!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool. I look forward to seeing/hearing what you sign to your label. Welcome.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice to have ya. Good luck with your label, I hope you do great.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Tommy, I just had the chance to download Vacant Tombs. GREAT tracks!!


----------



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot!  We've got a bat-themed compilation coming out on Monday with all the profits going to Bat World Sanctuary, 2 more horror-themed cassette releases in September then a compilation of haunt music in October!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome Tommy!


----------



## TommyRox (Oct 17, 2013)

Test


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Did I pass the test, TommyRox?


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

